# 20G Long needs to house 3-4 Africans



## Phantasmal (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, I haven't posted on here in some time. I have moved recently and I need to find a way to transport/transplant my African tank. I have a 20G long setup and running right now with an AC70 for filtration...I also have a 30g tank that I can use. I have 3 Yellow labs, 2 red zebra, 3 'blue' red zebras?, 1 Kenyi, 1 obliquidens, and 1 pleco. They all need temporary housing until I can get the 55 reworked with new rock work and substrate.

Will this work or am I going to be dealing with a lot of deaths?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Set up the 2 tanks and divide the fish by the way you have seen them act in the past. Put the more aggressive in one tank the less aggressive in the other. Provide at least some plastic plants or PVC tunnels to give them a bit of cover. If you see aggression, put the "bad" fish in a bucket for a while. Put them in the 55 asap.


----------



## Phantasmal (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah I need to get the slate that I plan on using to replace the river rock thats in the tank now. The fish have just outgrown the rockwork that I built when they were juveniles. I wish I could afford a 40g instead of using a 20 Long. That way I could make a really nice community tank of some smaller species. I'm going to put my 4 yellow labs in the 20g long because they are all around 3 inches long. Everyone else is around 4-5 inches now.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Leave the temporary tanks bare. Don't give them anything to fight over as far as territories go. Keep the tanks dark and even cover them if you have to most of the time.

At those sizes, your fish are sexually mature, so you're going to have to move really fast with the 55G in order to keep them from killing each other.

This isn't something I would even begin to try without dividers, and in those size tanks with these particular fish, you don't have room for that many dividers.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i think you should keep the tank bare. no substrate or rockwork so the fish has nothing to really fight for.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That sure is tricky, even with dividers I don't think you would want to put like all the red zebras in one compartment. Maybe all the labs in one would be ok but if they're all male that might not even be good. :-? Good luck however you go about it :wink:


----------



## Phantasmal (Jun 5, 2007)

the yellow labs will be going in the 20g long by themselves. the rest will be in the 30g.

thats 2 red zebras, 3 blue red zebras?, 1 blue obliquidens, 1 blue kenyi in the 30g. 7 total in the 30g and 5 in the 20g. for hopefully only about a week.


----------

